# Teenager hits head against fire engine..



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.pe.com/local-news/san-be...ted-after-smashing-fire-engine-windshield.ece

My hope for my generation has been lost long ago. The newest piece of news to come out of my area involving EMS/Fire. 

Must have been some pretty good drugs. 

For anyone who lives in the area all I should have to say is Redlands fire


----------



## TB 3541 (Mar 5, 2013)

Woah.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 5, 2013)

*It isn't that new. But GAWD! if I was there...*

h34r: *!*
Ah, the Inland Empire....


1977, we still rode the tailboard in the USAF FD, and in base housing I once had a kid try to jump on with us as we pulled out, and once a kid pulled back with a golf club at me but dropped it when I drew back with the hydrant wrench.

1995, my daughter's classmates started walking along the railroad tracks to see how closely they could walk to the moving trains (between about 15 and 30 mph here). One was killed, a friend of hers was seriously injured and almost lost an arm. The railroad and local PD had to start patrolling.

2005, occasionally seeing kids transferring from one car to another at speed on local streets, and "ghost dancing" in the school parking lots (dancing or sitting on cars idling at low speeds with no one at the wheel, usually in a tight turning circle).

It's part of the gene pool. (sigh).


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 5, 2013)

i am actually surprised this made the news in redlands.


----------

